# Acu'Rize your .22!!



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I figured this would be a bit different from the usual squirrel/rabbit hunting posts...

I was looking online for more Super Colibris today, and I came across this new(?) product. I am ordering one as soon as I finish typing this. It is a tool that, as far as I can see, allows you to evenly round off your .22 bullets, and at the same time makes a seemingly perfect hollowpoint for exceptional expansion.

Here's the site: http://www.leverguns.com/store/acurizer.htm

And here's a picture of some of the rounds and retrieved bullets. The first column is the Baby Scorp'n, the second column is the Nastinose, and the third column is the dish nose. (Is it just me, or does the Baby Scorp'n nose resemble a small version of Magsafe ammo?):










I'm thinking of getting the Scorp'n combo tool, since you get the dish nose tool and the Scorp'n tool. What do you guys think!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that as far as 22 rimfire ammo is concerned a headspace guage for the rim and the most consistant priming compound will do more for accuracy of any rimfire than ANYTHING you can do to the shape of the bullets.

They do LOOK cool and more mushroom on varmints is a good thing.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Paco Kelly has been selling those things for several years now. Personally I don't fancy pounding on live ammo with a hammer and that is what this involves. Drop the 22 into the mold, insert rod and whack it with a hammer or mallet to reform the lead. Seeing as how I'm getting 1/2 to 3/4 inch groups at 50 yards with the ammo I've found my 22's like, I see no need or advantage. BTW, CCI still sells their SGB (small game bullet) 22's that are already flat nosed. This is where Paco got his idea from. Deadly on small game and very accurate in most 22's.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats pretty neat. It would probably make ammo fired from pistols open up more reliably. I want one! I wonder if it would work on 22WMR ammo?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks, Gohon, I thought that you twisted the mold over the top of the bullets, not hammered them. I will probably still get one, though, because while the CCI Small Game Bullets _are_ great, I would rather spend $9 on a 550-round brick and spend 20 minutes on reshaping than spend $5.45 on a 50-round box of SGB bullets.

Clampdaddy, it should work just fine on WMR bullets, they're generally the same size nose as a regular .22.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> it should work just fine on WMR bullets, they're generally the same size nose as a regular .22


.

But the brass isn't the same size so if the hole in the mold is precision cut to accept a 22lr the mag brass won't fit.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You're going to hammer on live rimfire ammo!? 
You know what will happen if you hit it off center, or it isn't sitting level?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gohon, the mold doesn't touch the brass as far as I can tell, you just shape the nose of the bullet while it stays in the casing, and you have better ammo.

My order should go through soon, I'll be sure to let you guys know what the end product is like.


----------

